# Brandungsangeln Fehmarn



## anguilla 320 (9. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Lütt.

Ich werde im Oktober auf Fehmarn sein und wollte ein
paar Infos von euch.Gibt auf der Insel einen Angelshop
wo ich Wattwürmer bekomme und haben sie ständig
welche oder zb.nur einmal die Woche Lieferung?
2.Bitte nennt mir ein paar namen von Angelstellen
ich war zuletzt vor 14 Jahren auf der iÍnsel und
kann mich an ein paar Stellen erinnern die man 
anfahren konnte und ein Parkplatz war davor.
Es wäre sehr nett von euch wenn ihr mir
etwas Hilfe zukommen lasssen würdet.|supergri#h

Gruß Anguilla|rolleyes


----------



## zanderaal (9. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Moin!

Ich war kurz nach ostern auf Fehmarn und hab alle Läden ausprobiert.

Hier der beste meiner Meinung nach

http://www.fehmarntackle.de/

da findest du alles was du brauchst.

Gruß vom Niederrhein|wavey:


----------



## anguilla 320 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*



zanderaal schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich war kurz nach ostern auf Fehmarn und hab alle Läden ausprobiert.
> 
> ...



Danke Zanderaal#6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*



anguilla 320 schrieb:


> Gibt auf der Insel einen Angelshop
> wo ich Wattwürmer bekomme und haben sie ständig
> welche oder zb.nur einmal die Woche Lieferung?



Es gibt in Burg 3 Läden




> Bitte nennt mir ein paar namen von Angelstellen



Überall, wo du an den Strand fahren kannst und der Wind dann passt.

Staberhuck am Turm, Südstrand, Flügge, Westermakelsdorf, Niobe - meine Lieblingsplätze, wenn ich dann mal am Strand stehe#6

LG


----------



## anguilla 320 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Danke auch an dich Drillingshase:m


----------



## aal-jäger (17. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Hy, wir wollen vom 06.10.2009 bis zum 12.10.2009 nach fehmarn! Weis jemand, wie es zur Zeit in der Brandung auf Fehmarn läuft?? MFG Ingo


----------



## bsb carp (30. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Moinsen an alle die fehmarn kennen! #h                      Wir wollen das erste Oktobewochenende 2012 auf fehmarn Brandungsangeln! Kann mir jemand sagen was da so im Oktober vom Strand so beisst und was für durchschnittsgrössen da zu erwarten sind?


----------



## Schmale (31. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Es gibt da nen guten Angelführer für Fehmarn ...


----------



## degl (31. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Beissen wird alles, was an deine /eure Köder kommt............selbstverständlich wird die Wetterlage und die Windverhältnisse eure Strandwahl beeinflussen.......ein Gespräch beim Fachhändler vor Ort hilft da sicher weiter.........sind die Leutz doch meist näher am Geschehen#h

Der Oktober ist für mich eigentlich immer ein guter Brandelmonat

gruß degl


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Wenn du Dorsch willst, geh an die Ostküste.
Im Norden gibt es mehr Platten, der Westen ist nicht sehr prickelnd und den Süden muss man mögen, da in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt einfach zu befischen. #h


----------



## bsb carp (1. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Danke für die infos!#h

Ich denke das wird uns etwas weiterhelfen! 
Gibt es denn auch Strandabschnitte wo ewntuell beides beißt (Dorsch und Platte)?

Und was ist anfang Oktober mit Krebse? Habe gelesen das das wohl noch schlimm ist|kopfkrat

Wie gehst du damit um Fehman Angler wenn die nerflinge die wattis zocken? 

Stelle wechseln oder auftreibende lockperlen?|kopfkrat

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die tips und anregungen! 

Sauge immomet alles an infos auf was ich bekommen kann denn ich glaube das das ein heiden spass macht in der brandung zu angeln und zu fangen!!#h

Gruß
Marc


----------



## FehmarnAngler (1. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

An der Ostküste sind auch Platten zu finden, da zwischen dem steinigen Grund auch Sandbänke sind - wo du auch Platten findest.

Im Oktober kann es natürlich noch Krebse geben, allerdings kann es vorkommen das die Dorsche sie schnell wegfuttern. Dicke Auftriebskugeln sind da die bessere Hilfe - ICH hätte keine Lust mein Brandungsgerödel umzustellen 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## bsb carp (2. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Danke dir FehmarnAngler!#h

Jetzt habe ich ein wenig Info wo wir was mit anfangen können!

Ich bedanke mich für die vielen Tips und Ratschläge bei allen die so Nett geschrieben haben!

Nur weiter so und vielen lieben leuten helfen!

Werd mich natürlich weiter um diese seite kümmern wer weiß vieleicht kommen ja noch paar tolle sachen man weiß ja nie!

Schöne Grüße aus dem schönen Bersenbrück!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## zanderaal (2. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Moin,
Bin im Oktober auch da
vom 27. an

Ostküste ich komme:l

letzte Oktoberwoche|supergri

Gruß Berthold


----------



## bsb carp (2. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Moin Zanderaal #h

Na das is ja schade das du so spät da bist!

Wir kommen das erste wochenende im oktober au die Insel
da verpassen wir uns ja gaaans knapp |supergri

Was machst du denn so an der ostküste?
(dann leg mal los ich bin ganz ohr) vieleicht hast ja moch ein guten tipp auf lager!

Weil ich und mein Kumpel sind dann das erstemal zum Brandungsfischen und sind völlig#c|kopfkrat 

Naja nicht so ganz weil wir haben ja schon ne menge tipps von euch bekommen! Dafür an dieser stelle noch mal vielen dank!!!!!

-------------------------
Grüße aus Bersenbrück!


----------



## bsb carp (6. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

|kopfkrat Hallo|kopfkrat

Keiner mehr mit tipps?

Das kann doch nicht oder? #c

Dann werd ich bei www.Fehmarn-Angler.net nach tipps Forschen!:vik: weil einem dort auch geholfen wird!

Muss mich nur noch etwas reingrübeln aber das wird schon |kopfkrat

Gruß 
Marc


----------



## ThorstenK (7. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Hallo Marc, 

Ich bin auch Anfang Oktober dort und ebenfalls gespannt. Falls du ein smartfone besitzt, kann ich dir das windfinder app empfehlen. Habe es im Frühjahr bereits  ausprobiert und es hat gut geklappt. Je nach Windrichtung habe ich dann den strand angesteuert. z.B. aus Ost staberhuk. Platten haben tagsüber besser gebissen, dorsche eher ab Dämmerung. 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## bsb carp (7. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Schicken Dank Thorsten!!

Da wir in Dänschendorf Wohnhaft sind brauch ich nur aus der Ortschaft raus und mir die Windräder anschauen!!
Dann weiß ich woher der Wind bläst!!
Also du meinst auch Wind im Gesicht bringt Fisch!!
Was aber wenn der zu dolle pustet dann wind im Rücken? Oder beißt es dann da nicht?


Gruß
Marc


----------



## degl (7. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*



bsb carp schrieb:


> Schicken Dank Thorsten!!
> 
> Da wir in Dänschendorf Wohnhaft sind brauch ich nur aus der Ortschaft raus und mir die Windräder anschauen!!
> Dann weiß ich woher der Wind bläst!!
> ...



Nein so ist das auch nicht gemeint.............immerhin ist bei gut ablandigen Wind auch Bewegung im Wasser, was die Fische zügiger beissen lässt.......nur da sein müssen sie

Die wenigsten Brandler gehen bei mehr als 6 Windstärken von vorn noch in den Wind(wobei ich einige kenne, denen das dann erst richtig Spass bringt).

Aber ne reine Lust ist das nicht......nicht für mich(Brillenträger......alle paar Min. Gischt auffe Linsen)

gruß degl


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*



bsb carp schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Hallo|kopfkrat
> 
> Keiner mehr mit tipps?
> 
> ...


 
Hihi, auch da hättest du von mir die gleichen Antworten bekommen :q


----------



## bsb carp (8. September 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn*

Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe!!:vik:

Jetzt werd ich auf keinen Fall Doof sterben! #6

Werde mich aufjeden fall melden wie alles ausgeganen ist!!!

Gruß
Marc   |wavey:


----------

